# Print from Adroid tablet to Asus Router to Brother printer??



## jmk909er

I think this is kinda a hard one but I'll ask anyway. I have a ASUS RT-N66U router and it has 2 usb ports on it to plug in a printer or other various things. I have my Brother printer plugged into it.

I am able to get my laptops working fine with it but how do I configure an Android tablet to print to it?

Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet

Moved thread from Networking to Android Phones and Tablets forum; expect you'll find more Android expertise here. 

If the tablet were an iOS device (i.e., an iPad) the printer would have to be on the same Wi-Fi network and be AirPrint capable. Are you sure there are not similar requirements for Android?


----------



## jmk909er

I don't know it's kind of an unusual situation because the android tablet needs to be able to see the printer through the router and not just directly to the printer because it is not wifi


----------



## Triple6

It won't likely work if you have the printer connected to a USB port on the router. Most Android printing requires that the printer be directly connected to the network either through Ethernet or Wireless. Many new printers also have specific support for mobile printing.

Brother has a mobile printing app called iPrint, have you tried it? http://www.brother-usa.com/downloads/android-app-printing.aspx
Full list of supported printers is in a link at the bottom.

What printer do you have?

Google Cloud Print or one of the other apps listed here might work as an alternative and may work with your setup: http://www.google.ca/cloudprint/learn/apps.html

Google Cloud Print has the option to use locally connected printers on a PC with Android devices, but the computer must have Google Chrome installed and must stay on.


----------



## jmk909er

> What printer do you have?


The printer I have is HL-2230



> It won't likely work if you have the printer connected to a USB port on the router. Most Android printing requires that the printer be directly connected to the network either through Ethernet or Wireless. Many new printers also have specific support for mobile printing.


My router specifically has a usb port for network printing and it is on the home network I don't know if that helps, I know that Android is a completely different beast than a PC.


----------



## Triple6

jmk909er said:


> My router specifically has a usb port for network printing and it is on the home network I don't know if that helps, I know that Android is a completely different beast than a PC.


Doesn't help at all, makes this much harder in fact.

You will either need to get a supported network printer or use a method such as Google Cloud Print.


----------

